# Good site to buy protein in bulk



## forciano (May 30, 2010)

I already tried allthewhey, and their products are good, but I my last order which I placed a month and a half ago has not even been shipped. 

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2010)

It's been a while since I purchased there, but bulknutrition.com was pretty good.  Now I use GNC.  They sell Muscle Milk for $25 per 2.47 pounds.  Get the gold card (you save 20% on your first purchase and the first week of every month).  You can usually find whey on discount (getting near the expiration date) and they'll add the 20% saving to that.


----------



## danzik17 (May 30, 2010)

I have to agree with the ATW thing.  It took a while for my order to ship and honestly this last batch tastes like shit.  It usually came out tasting like a thick milkshake - this batch tastes like water with a hint of chocolate.  It's pretty disgusting - barely using it anymore.  I even noticed it just in the consistency of the powder in the jug...it's different than normal.  This is on BOTH jugs that I ordered mind you. (10lbs)

Think I'll be getting ON whey in the future unless they clean up whatever the hell is going on.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 30, 2010)

Yeah,I currently use Costco (Muscle Milk, 6lbs for $30) probably going to order some bulk aminos from The Best Bodybuilding Supplements & Fat Burners, including Muscle Milk & Lipo 6 - NutraPlanet


----------



## Marat (May 30, 2010)

One of IM's board sponsors, LG Sciences, is an excellent source for protein. They make Lipotropic Protein at a great price point.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 30, 2010)

I order from discountsupplements. Most orders (placed before 1PM and weighing less than 20 lbs.) arrive the next day!!

I use Optimum Nutrition powder. The Cookies 'N Cream flavor is delicious!


----------



## suprfast (May 31, 2010)

I ordered 50lbs from allthewhey quite some time ago and I still have 15lbs left.  Yes, shipping did take some time, but the vanilla and strawberry are nice tasting.  I'll probably order again in a month just so I know I have enough protein to hold me over because I expect a delay.  Pricing is top notch.


----------



## Alex123 (May 31, 2010)

*I order from NSM Sport*



Tyler3295 said:


> I order from discountsupplements. Most orders (placed before 1PM and weighing less than 20 lbs.) arrive the next day!!
> 
> I use Optimum Nutrition powder. The Cookies 'N Cream flavor is delicious!


 
I have ordered from NSM Sport, the prices the same and sometimes lower that on discountsupplements. The delivery policy is exactly the same.


----------



## MDR (May 31, 2010)

Allstarhealth supplements usually has some pretty good deals.


----------



## forciano (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the websites, I might order different products to see if I find a brand I wanna stick with


----------



## suprfast (May 31, 2010)

Forgot to mention, the only real reason I buy from the ATW aside from the pricing is Im extremely lactose intolerant.  So my decision is slightly swayed for me.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2010)

All The Whey | Whey Protein Supplements for Bodybuilding and Health


----------



## Ratfacekilla (Jul 7, 2010)

trueprotein has always been useful for me.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 8, 2010)

True Protein IS the cat's meow!


----------



## Walnutz (Jul 8, 2010)

Welcome to AllSportsNutrition.com - Worlds #1 Supplement Store! is what I've always used.  All the manufacturers and products out there and they have very fast shipping.


----------

